# New puppy + leash = cry baby HELP ME



## Malamute3511

hi my new pup is around 9 weeks she has never been leashed or walked when u leash her and try to walk she lays down and cries or pulls backwards and cries. how can i make her like walking and enjoy learning and seeing the world thx alot all


----------



## xxshaelxx

Try leaving the collar/harness and leash on her, let her get used to them. Make sure they're tight, though, to where she can't get her mouth around the collar/harness, otherwise she'll just chew it off. I've been through so many chewed harnesses. haha. As long as you can slip three fingers between the dog and the collar/harness, you should be fine, and she shouldn't be able to chew at it. That's how I got my dogs and cats used to collars and harnesses. Ever seen a cat try to walk in a harness for the first time ever? It's like they've got a hundred pound weight on their back, but not over their paws. XD


----------



## DaneMama

Put the leash and collar on an appropriate setting on her and prepare for a walk. Get her favorite treats and cut them up into pea sized bits. Bait her along next to you while walking. She should follow your hand if it has a treat in it while walking.


----------



## eternalstudent

Start in the house with a really light weight lead and and well fitted harness, get her to follow treats and slowly build up the trust between you. When this is sorted start going out side in the yard and just build it up. 

Becka used to get almost an entire meal fed as an 8 week old puppy just as training to forget about the lead!!

Go slow and good luck with it


----------



## RawFedDogs

With a new puppy like that, I attach a 4' light weight leash and let her drag it around the house several times a day for an hour or so. She will quickly get used to it being there. Be sure and watch her while she has it on in case she gets it hung up somewhere.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Thats what I did with my 2 year old cat, put on the harness a few times a day and let her wear it around the house. When she got use to that I added a light leash. I was real careful to make it a very positive experience (treats & patting & praise) and on the other hand made sure I acted very matter of fact, like its no big deal at all. Now she walks 3/4 mile on the leash, and I've only had her 3 months. Believe me (a chimp is brighter than me) if I managed this, anyone can. Keep it up, don't give in or feel sorry for her and soon you'll be wondering what you were worried about.


----------

